# what is an ideal post wash sperm count?



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all, after reading about ideal post wash counts on the internet i'm feeling a bit worried and negative about our iui with donor sperm. We've had 2 iui's (one yestrday and one today) to maximize our chances but I asked today what the count was and it was just 3 millon with 92% motility and 50% morphology. I've read that it should ideally be about 10 million which has made me feel rather disheartened. Does anyone know whether thi
s is right or has anyone had success with a low count? Could do with some encouragement! x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, at my last IUI I was told DH's post wash count was between 2-3million and they would have prefered it to be higher. I asked what it should be and she told me they prefer it to be over 8million but today I was back at hospital for a scan (getting IUI tomorrow) and I told a different nurse I was worried about his count for tomorrow and she said they like it to be over 4million!

Thats 2 nurses at the same clinic telling me different things! They way I see it is that they wouldnt waste their time doing it if they didnt think there was a chance it could work so dont feel too disheartened by it. Just remember it only takes one!


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi jules,
thanks for your reply. i'm just worried that with such a low count we're wasting our nhs funded cycles as there is a lower chance of success. we get 6 cycles as we're using donor sperm, i think if it hasn't worked in two cycles i might ask about changing donor or something.
our nurse never suggested that the count was good or bad, it was only when i got home and started googling that i read that below 5 is a bit low.
good luck with your treatment


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

just popping in quickly as in work. Had my iui insemination last mon. dh's washed count was 2.5 million. i was absolutely gutted. the nurse said it was absolutely fine (but i wasnt convinced !!) She said it was 2.5 million of the very best swimmers and that was what counted.

im still not convinced ha ha.  I put our chances at about 1% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!but then i am 42 asnd my dh has sperm antibodies. and i agree, it only takes one and people with low counts have had success. keep your chin up. I tst next mon ...yikes

SUsan


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey ladies.

Just back from hospital from having my second IUI. Last month hubbys post wash count was 2-3million with poor motility and this time it was a lot higher with great motility so I guess it varies from month to month. 

I spoke with the scientist woman who did the sperm wash and she said they do prefer the post wash count to be over 4million but not to worry about any result. If they ever receive a sample that is really poor then they talk with the couple about it. So far this hasnt happened to any of us so I think we should all be fine. 

Hevaroo, thats a good motility rate! Id rather have a low count with great motility rather than a high count with sperm that do the backstroke! Think positive


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

From my dh's results it can be swings and roundabouts. What its lacking in one area can be made up in another. We had to use a frozen back up sample becoz there was a problem in the lab for my iui and the frozen sample was about 8 million and apparently 50% dont survive the thawing out process. So it sounds like we r looking at about 4 million too.  ^pray


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

wow thankyou cupcake, that's very reassuring! congratulations on your baby girl!  
xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes that really was good to hear   congrats


----------

